# gigity gigity gigity guide



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Any of the OGF guides think it's a good idea to take out four customers at one time? Not a rant just wondering, some guide had four clients out on the river,little tip to any newbies out there if you see a guide with four very well fed homeboy's just fish up river of them they are sure to spook all the fish up to you Thats what happened last time I was out and I had the guide netting several large fish for me.But I digress,is it in good form to take out four full grown men and have them take over a trib,I mean really four doods on the river five if you count the guide, why not rent a church bus and take out twenty slapdicks and just call it a day.
ironfish


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

I guide and hear what ur saying for sho. I tell everyone trying to bring four + people that after three they need another guide, the problem with that is most do not want to spend the extra money. Which in turn I tell them if they r going to need help from start to finish of the whole fly fishing aspect that they will loose a great deal of guide time with only one guide. Most don't care. In turn you get a guide for free netting your fish. : )


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

OSD, your getting close, you might even have a very successful guide service in a few years with all those repeat customersthis dum dum was just in it for the $$ had his rubes fishing on posted land and no they did not have permission, just a learning/observation moment on my part as to just how far this fishery has come.
ironfish


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ironfish said:


> OSD, your getting close, you might even have a very successful guide service in a few years with all those repeat customersthis dum dum was just in it for the $$ had his rubes fishing on posted land and no they did not have permission, just a learning/observation moment on my part as to just how far this fishery has come.
> ironfish


Hmm ..lol.. They are all in it for the money "or they would not be trying so hard, but some do it to suppliment there lives". Its also a shame that Ohio does not have a RIVER guide lic. program. This would also weed-out the Seven-Eleven, or Sams-Club guide services we see on the creeks! I would love to see the out of state guides get bent over like a 410 shot gun and soaked in fees "yes I have a little tude". Some are good ppl and some are not! Some give back to the community and some do not!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is also slightly annoying is walking the river and having a boat floating down the upper rocky all over the fish....i mean WTF!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> What is also slightly annoying is walking the river and having a boat floating down the upper rocky all over the fish....i mean WTF!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Had a drift boat float right thru the run I was fishing last week. WTF was exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just curious. What do you expect a boat to do on a narrow river? Throw out an anchor or go to shore and wait a few hours till everyone is done with their fishing?
When fishing at Mohican you deal with the canoe peopel all the time. Let 'em pass and continue on.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

River isn't that narrow. I would expect them to either portage around or steer the boat around the area being fished. I wouldn't wade through a run being fished.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I remember seeing guides/boats on the PM in the 80's and thought it could never happen here locally .

River guides not being regulated can only be bad for a fishery. It's a joke our state doesn't have a licensing system and _limit_ how many guides should be licensed as there are just way too many issues when rivers get overly exploited and pimped out. 

Thank god the metroparks systems have started the ball rolling as far as regulating guides on the public waters, but IMO that too should be limited/regulated by a governing agency. So those other guides not playing by the rules (or lack there of) end up on private or unregulated waters; gee, do you think that will help with access issues??? .

Pretty sure Michigan limits the number of guides and there's a waiting list if I'm not mistaken. But, as usual our beloved state has done very little proactive (or reactive) as all this is taking place.

The "guides" have taken over much of what used to be enjoyable water each and every spring on some of the far eastern OH tribs and curently NO regulations/licensing exists there; hence the final frontier for a shady or out of state unlicensed guide. I guess it's just an inevetible maturation of a succesful fishery..... I digress.

C510I


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ironfish - any chance this was out west?
I saw a "guide" doing some weird things out that way, including trespassing with his clients.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Only one guide replied 170 plus views I know there are way more guides on OGF.Just a thought you ever wonder way police or armed service members get so red assed when one of there own disgrace the uniform it;s obviously a bad reflection on there profession that being said I think guide's "good guides" could be a asset to the sport, but this wasn't the first time I witnessed a guide fishing on private land, yelled across the river to a pretty well respected outfitter that the land upstream from the bridge was private he good naturedly said with a wink that it was'nt and procedded to wade his two rubes on past.WTF 
ironfish


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Ironfish - any chance this was out west?
> I saw a "guide" doing some weird things out that way, including trespassing with his clients.


 Nope My mother dosent allow me on any west side rivers east side baby lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> My mother dosent allow me on any west side rivers


LMAO!


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> What is also slightly annoying is walking the river and having a boat floating down the upper rocky all over the fish....i mean WTF!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


It was prob me you saw in the boat. Im a nice guy and next time say hi, I bet when we floated past that I made a very good effort to stay out of your way and that no one was fishing when we floated by. If there are people wading the rods are in the boat, if I can float behind you I will, if i can't then I float as far away from you as I can. I enjoy floating, I guided out west and thats 80% of what we do and on rivers plenty smaller than any of these. If you ever want to go hit me up.

As for the money comment, that GUIDES there all in it for the money, I work full time outside of guiding and I don't need the money. I ENJOY INTRODUCING PEOPLE TO THIS GREAT SPORT and if you met me I'm sure we could drink some beers together. Just so I can try to make my named good OSD had full insurance, cpr, 1st aid, and proper licensing for the parks that do now require a license, and if you know somewhere to sign something to get this state on board for full fledge licensing I'm all ears. Thanks Guys


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fishermon said:


> I would expect them to either portage around or steer the boat around the area being fished.


 Seriously? You would expect someone to beach their rig and haul it and their gear on the ground around you because you are standing in the middle of the river fishing? I am as courteous a fisherman as you will ever encounter and I always pull up and wait until a wading fisherman indicates which way they would like me to go around but I can picture no scenario where I would "portage" around another fisherman. That is a totaly unreasonable expectation IMO.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Not to offend anybody, but IMO other than the grand, our OH streams are too small and shallow not to piss some wading fisherman off while floating through especially in the spring.

Funny, but before access and private property came to the forefront of our fishery in the past decade or so, nobody used to float our tribs. I knew we were heading for serious trouble when there was canoes floating private stretches on an eastern unmentionable.

This spring likely has been the first in a long time where streams other than the Grand were actually floatable; if you doubt this you haven't fished here long enough. During low flows, floating is not practical on most the streams.

Sorry but it is a fact that canoes, driftboats, float tubes, and rafts will rarely be well recieved by wading fishermen on ohio steelhead streams.

C510I


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not to stir the pot Carlisle, but why do _wading_ fisherman have priority over someone _floating_ the river?
I guess it would also be a fact that wading fisherman aren't well received by float fisherman.

BTW - I haven't tried floating any of the rivers for steel, although I have entertained the idea just to get to areas wading can't.
I couldn't imagine trying to float down the Rocky on a weekend.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

OSD said:


> It was prob me you saw in the boat. Im a nice guy and next time say hi, I bet when we floated past that I made a very good effort to stay out of your way and that no one was fishing when we floated by. If there are people wading the rods are in the boat, if I can float behind you I will, if i can't then I float as far away from you as I can. I enjoy floating, I guided out west and thats 80% of what we do and on rivers plenty smaller than any of these. If you ever want to go hit me up.
> 
> As for the money comment, that GUIDES there all in it for the money, I work full time outside of guiding and I don't need the money. I ENJOY INTRODUCING PEOPLE TO THIS GREAT SPORT and if you met me I'm sure we could drink some beers together. Just so I can try to make my named good OSD had full insurance, cpr, 1st aid, and proper licensing for the parks that do now require a license, and if you know somewhere to sign something to get this state on board for full fledge licensing I'm all ears. Thanks Guys


Ok so far all is calm! That is great the Parks systems have steeped up where as the other part of the stateh as missed the boat! Some things will never change! If your not in it for the money then I dont see why you dont do it for free "lets have an intelligent conversation here"? I have been around far to long and I have seen those "I ENJOY INTRODUCING PEOPLE TO THIS GREAT SPORT" by the hundreds along every southern shore of the Great Lakes and they all end up the same my friend! You maybe the exception and I hope you are, but the rest of the 99.999998% are in it for gear, places to fish, and adjenda! I know some guides who have been in it for a long time, and watched this fishery turn into the machine it has! Its not pretty from time to time but it is all we got. Untill the money makers want to make a change on slot limits, stocking limits, CR areas, river guide program, and habitat improvement it will continuously be just what it is catch and kill bobber throwing fishery! WE the non guides will never make a difference (on a grand scale) untill the people who make the money off the fishery do something about it! It's the good ole boys club!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

OSD said:


> It was prob me you saw in the boat. Im a nice guy and next time say hi, I bet when we floated past that I made a very good effort to stay out of your way and that no one was fishing when we floated by. If there are people wading the rods are in the boat, if I can float behind you I will, if i can't then I float as far away from you as I can. I enjoy floating, I guided out west and thats 80% of what we do and on rivers plenty smaller than any of these. If you ever want to go hit me up.
> 
> As for the money comment, that GUIDES there all in it for the money, I work full time outside of guiding and I don't need the money. I ENJOY INTRODUCING PEOPLE TO THIS GREAT SPORT and if you met me I'm sure we could drink some beers together. Just so I can try to make my named good OSD had full insurance, cpr, 1st aid, and proper licensing for the parks that do now require a license, and if you know somewhere to sign something to get this state on board for full fledge licensing I'm all ears. Thanks Guys


I am wondering do you need a captains license to take paying customers out on a float boat? and a guides license?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Not to stir the pot Carlisle, but why do _wading_ fisherman have priority over someone _floating_ the river?
> I guess it would also be a fact that wading fisherman aren't well received by float fisherman.
> 
> BTW - I haven't tried floating any of the rivers for steel, although I have entertained the idea just to get to areas wading can't.
> I couldn't imagine trying to float down the Rocky on a weekend.


CC most of us who float fish the upper stretches where the fish are less and even less ppl so (at least me) dont have to worry about the wading angler that often!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

capt S said:


> I am wondering do you need a captains license to take paying customers out on a float boat? and a guides license?


Yes you need a captains lic to take paying cusomers on a drift boat in ohio. No on the guide license, in which I agree with alot of you Ohio should regulate who and how many people have one!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i never looked into it but the guides license is only for lake erie. and not the tribs of lake erie too?


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

capt S said:


> i never looked into it but the guides license is only for lake erie. and not the tribs of lake erie too?


That's a good question. I think guides who fish on the lowest reaches of the Lake Erie tribs would probably be required to hold licenses but I'm not sure. I think the pertinent Ohio code is 1501:31-3-11 which refers to Lake Erie as defined in 1501:31-1-02. 1501:31-1-02 defines Lake Erie as the &#8220;Lake Erie sport fishing district&#8221; to include the Ohio waters of lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee bay, Sandusky bay, east harbor, middle harbor, west harbor and tributaries to the first dam or designated landmark as follows:

Vermillion river &#8211; state route 2 bridge

Black river &#8211; state route 611 bridge

Rocky river &#8211; Detroit road bridge

Cuyahoga river &#8211; Harvard road bridge

Euclid creek &#8211; state route 283 bridge

Chagrin river &#8211; state route 283 bridge

Arcola creek &#8211; U.S. route 20 bridge

Wheeler creek &#8211; U.S. route 20 bridge

Cowles creek &#8211; U.S. route 20 bridge

Indian creek &#8211; U.S. route 20 bridge

Grand river &#8211; state route 535 bridge

Conneaut creek &#8211; main street (downtown Conneaut) bridge

Ashtabula river &#8211; east 24th street bridge

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501%3A31-3-11

I guess if you stay upstream of those landmarks no license would be required.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

capt S said:


> i never looked into it but the guides license is only for lake erie. and not the tribs of lake erie too?


If someone hires you to steelhead, smallmouth, pike or any other fish in ohio, "and as long as you are wading, walking or anything else besides any type of floatation devise" you do not need a guide licence! In order to use a drift boat, for exp like say on the grand, you do need to be coast gaurd cert. Those restricted limits are for "guides" that are performing the service out of a floating devise and should have a guide cert from the state fish & game
Also in ohio, ill have to find the code, but you are also required to carry insurance, even if you are only guide say wading , walking ect ect on land!
I spent almost 6 days a couple years ago on the phone with the ODNR, state and coast gurd finding out what is need and these are the answers they gave me!
A easy way to find out about lake erie coast gaurd and ohio rules,,,,, is to go into the lake erie forum and ask one of the charter captains just what is needed?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> If someone hires you to steelhead, smallmouth, pike or any other fish in ohio, "and as long as you are wading, walking or anything else besides any type of floatation devise" you do not need a guide licence! In order to use a drift boat, for exp like say on the grand, you do need to be coast gaurd cert. Those restricted limits are for "guides" that are performing the service out of a floating devise and should have a guide cert from the state fish & game
> Also in ohio, ill have to find the code, but you are also required to carry insurance, even if you are only guide say wading , walking ect ect on land!
> I spent almost 6 days a couple years ago on the phone with the ODNR, state and coast gurd finding out what is need and these are the answers they gave me!
> A easy way to find out about lake erie coast gaurd and ohio rules,,,,, is to go into the lake erie forum and ask one of the charter captains just what is needed?!?!?!?!?!


 I also think they uped the inscurance to a million dollar policy!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I am a captain and run my own charter business but have know idea about what is needed for drift boat guide services on tribs in ohio. i was just wondering...


----------

